# I like to draw :)



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Picture one, Pitcure of my beta: /Users/hannahlamb/Desktop/FrannieDrawing.jpg

Picture two, "my spirit" swimming with her:
/Users/hannahlamb/Desktop/spiritFishDraw.jpg

Let me know how you feel about my art!  Be honest.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Sorry, you must have made a mistake, I can't see anything. I'm sure your art is great though!


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can you see it now?


----------

